# Schutzhund gear for sale



## KIHAPO (Oct 20, 2013)

Years ago, we were training our GSD in Schutzhund and she received her BH and shortly after we discovered she had degenerative joint disease in her elbows. We choose to stop all the Sch training with her and just focus on the obedience. We thought we would get another GSD and continue training but life got in the way.

In the time we were involved with Schutzhund, my husband became a trainer. We purchased lots of great equipment which has been sitting in the garage in hopes that we would get back to training which we unfortunately will not be doing.

I am not sure if this forum would be the right place to advertise and try to sell our equipment through.

The following items are available for great prices:

1. Ray Allen Leatherlite Scratch pants Size XL. Great condition $175 OBO (they retail for $299)

2. Yaguar Bite Sleeve $150 OBO

3. Puppy tug $45 OBO

4. Bite Sleeve cover $20 OBO

5. Tug (16 inch) $30 OBO

6. Groin protector $30 OBO 

We live in San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles and will be good to meet up with you in you are interested. We can also ship which of course will add cost. Please message us at [email protected] if interested.


----------

